# Chihuahua Bladder



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi there!

Obviously each dog is different, but what is a realistic length of time that a chi puppy -AND- dog can go without messing in the house? 

Thanks for any opinions!

Anna


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well i read sumwhere that for chi puppies, for every month of age u add one hour for how long they can wait before the need to go potty so a three month old chi would he 3 hours
5months = 5 hrs etc,
its obviously not entirely accurate, but it should give you a rough estimate
mia
x


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello! Like you said every dog is different .....my 2 chis are still young. Luna is 1y2 mo and she has been pretty good but I still can't trust her in the living room by herself all day becouse I know she won't hold it if she needs to go....Stella is only 9 mo so you can imagine  I can give you the example of my parents dog.......she is now 5 yrs old. After the first year she was good enough but like I said before....If they have to go and you are at work...they won't hold it. After the 2nd year she was great....she understood when she had to go and when she had to wait for me and my parents to come home from work. Another thing is that after the first year you'll see that they will let you know when they have to go to the bathroom by going to the door....they will make you understand that they want to go out by barking. If you are home and pay attention to them 24/7 it might take less but I don't know. I still believe that it will always take from 1 to 2 yrs for them to be FULLY trained.....they need lots of attention....almost like kids :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

